# Gmirror 2010/FreeBSD 8



## badaei (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello all,

For the ubiquitous raid-1 gmirror setup; what is the best configuration for optimal raid-1 read performance? Load balancing, round-robin, or split?

Any one aware of up-to-date benchmark reviews or pro/con articles? I realize that gmirror was modified in a commit in Dec 2009 which addressed some load-balancing issues.

Much appreciated!


----------



## aragon (Jun 5, 2010)

Since those last few gmirror commits to 8.0-STABLE I believe "load" is the most optimal balance algorithm to use.  Works well for me.


----------



## badaei (Jun 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info!


----------

